# Wanted: SM armour and Daemonhunter parts



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi everyone.

I'm currently looking to add some more tanks to my Iron Lord army, so if anyone has any marine tanks for sale (I don't need any Rhinos) then send me a PM.

I am also after models to use as a Inquisitorial warband in a GK army, so if anyone has any of the following that would be great:

Crusaders
Sages
Psykers
Pre Kasrkin Stormtroopers (only need max. 5)
Mystics
.. or any cool models which could be used as part of the warband!

I'm also after a Chimera chassis, I don't need the turret but a chassis would be great. If it does have a turret with it thats great, otherwise I will get a FW turret.

With all the plastic tanks I want, paintstripping isn't usually a problem so whatever you have let me know.

In regards to payment I have cash, I do have some stuff for trades but not too much nowadays. I have a few ltd edition models (Emp. Champ, GD models / Mail order sergeant) which I can add to things, but let me know what you want and we can sort something.

Let me know via PM or leave a message.

Many thanks


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Hmmm off the top of my head i got Hector Rex's Creepy Little buddys sitting around in my bitz box......and possibly a few random other little guys that might interest you. What Limited Edition models ya got?


----------

